# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 Koni Shocks and Struts Sale!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

="www.ecstuning.com/?salesrep=JMarusic&utm_source=fourtitude&utm_medium=forum&utm_content=JMarusic&utm_campaign=newpost"]







[/URL]

Many Audis have logged significant miles to date, and most have road-weary suspension setups.

KONI Struts and Shocks have been a favorite replacement choice for performance enthusiasts; they offer a perfect blend of even, more stable handling dynamics with ride compliance & comfort.

KONI fine tunes their shocks & strut kits by application, refusing to take the 'one-size-fits-all' approach used by less thorough manufacturers.


*KONIs: Move Up, Not Over.*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

